
Andrew Bolt's mocking of Greta Thunberg leaves autism advocates 'disgusted' - colinprince
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/aug/02/andrew-bolts-mocking-of-greta-thunberg-leaves-autism-advocates-disgusted
======
dang
This is off topic for HN. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

There needs to be an intellectually interesting aspect for a story to be on
topic here. Not just rage-bait.

